# Probleme MAJ 10.8 vers 10.8.2



## Hyatuss (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu faire la mise à jour de mon hackintosh en faisant la mise à jour de 10.8 vers la 10.8.2 !

J'ai suivis la méthode de tony86 // 

http://www.tonymacx86.com/209-os-x-10-8-2-update/comments9.html

Alors au début comme prévu la page d'error apparait et je boot sous le mode "-x".
Cependant impossible de trouver le plugin//"OEMsmbios.kext."

Alors je cherche sur le forum// 
http://www.tonymacx86.com/mountain-lion-desktop-suppor Un problème apparemment récurent chez pas mal de personne. Je suis donc la méthode qui consiste à réinstaller "AppleACPIPlatform.kext" via "Kextbeast" et pour finir rétablir les permission.

Cependant malgré tout ces manipulations qui ont l'air de marcher pour beaucoup d'autre :mouais: , je reste bloquer à la page error sur la page de lancement de la pomme.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## itOtO (20 Janvier 2013)

Alors, déjà pour le premier lien vers Tonymac ce n'est valable que si tu as ré-installer les plugins fakeSMC. Et si c'est le cas il faut que tu cherches le FakeSMC.kext dans le dossier extensions et tu fais un clic droit dessus/afficher le contenu du paquet.

Pour le AppleACPI rollback il est aussi dispo dans la dernière version de Multibeast


----------



## Hyatuss (20 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour tes réponses.

Alors premièrement j'ai bien essayé de réinstaller les plugins fakeSMC tout en cherchant au bonne endroit les plugins dans afficher le contenu du paquet. Cependant le kext. recherché n'y était pas.

Peut-être dois-je réinstaller les plugins avec la dernière version de Multibeast comme tu me le conseil de faire avec AppleACPI rollback.

J'ai donc essayer la dernière version de Multibeast !
Effectivement le rollback de AppleACPI s'y trouve cependant pour ce qu'il s'agit de fakeSMC, les seuls plugins que j'y ai trouvé après installation sont //
-ACPISensors.kext
-CPUSensors.kext
-GPUSensors.kext
-LPCsensors.kext

Aucun OEMsmbios.kext en vue.

Une autre solution ?

Merci


----------



## itOtO (20 Janvier 2013)

Quand ton démarrage plante, en mode verbose ça s'arrête où?
Parce que si ça se trouve ça n'est en rien lier au fakeSMC plugin (d'ailleurs effacer ton FakeSMC.kext puis installer uniquement le FakeSMC avec multibeast, sans les plugin permettrait de voir si le problème vient bien de là.


----------



## Hyatuss (21 Janvier 2013)

Alors malgré la manip de réinstaller seulement le fakeSMC sans les plugins, j'en arrive toujours au même screen d'error au niveau de la pomme.

Sinon en mode verbose les dernières lignes de codes sur lesquelles il s'arrête //

" Kernel version :
Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24-1/REALASE_86_64
Kernel UUID: 69A5853F-375A-3EF4-9247-478FD0247333
System model name: Imac12,2 (Mac-942B59F58194171B)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 3498185051 "


----------



## Hyatuss (25 Janvier 2013)

Personne n'a de solutions svp ?


----------



## Hyatuss (27 Janvier 2013)

itOtO une réponse à me fournir pour m'aider à me dépatouiller ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## itOtO (27 Janvier 2013)

Vu la fin de ton message d'erreur ça ressemble plus à un bug graphique, tu utilises quoi comme carte graphique? (ou quel chipset intel sinon)


----------



## Hyatuss (27 Janvier 2013)

Tiens voilà ma config au complet //

- Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 To SATA 6Gb/s 64 Mo
- OCZ Vertex 4 128 Go SDD
- Intel Core i5-3570K (3.4 GHz)
- Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
- G.Skill RipJaws X Series 16 Go (4x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 DIMM 240 pins
- Gainward GeForce GTX 660Ti Phantom 2GB


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Janvier 2013)

Cherche pas plus loin , Gskill et OSX ca se mari mal depuis la maj ! 

Même sur les mac officiel il y a de nombreux témoignages concernant les Barettes Gskill .

Et de plus il me semble que tu est sur un socket 2011 donc ......


----------



## Hyatuss (27 Janvier 2013)

Merci de ton regarde avisé .

Du coup quels sont tes conseils pour résoudre le problème ?

Que veux-tu dire par socket 2011 ?


----------



## itOtO (28 Janvier 2013)

Les barrettes G.Skill ne pose pas de problème sur Mac, j'en ai dans mon MacBook Pro et il tourne très bien 
Le socket 2011 c'est X79 et non Z77, donc ce n'est pas ton cas...

Pour démarrer sur ta carte graphique tu doit utiliser la commande GraphicsEnabler=No


----------



## Hyatuss (29 Janvier 2013)

Dsl mais la commande "GraphicsEnabler=No" ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Janvier 2013)

Si tu boot sous une version iatkos , lors du démarrage depuis le disque , fait f8 et ensuite tape -v=17 cpus=4 et entrée .


----------



## Hyatuss (30 Janvier 2013)

Alors,

La touche F8 n'a rien donner. J'ai cependant taper la commande "-v=17 cpus=4" sur le screen du boot. Et je suis retombé sur le même Kernel panic malheureusement


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Janvier 2013)

Tu n'as pas overclocké ton CPU ? 

Si c'est le cas divise la fréquence de ton cpu par 200 pour obtenir le coéfficient . Par exemple pour 3400 mghz ca fait 17 . Donc -v = 17 

Si essaie avec la commande suivante :

-V= 25 cpus=4 graphics = enable ( tu ne met aucun espace , attention le programme comprend le clavier en qwerty donc a=q ) 

Si ca marche pas je crois que t'es bon pour réinstaller Lion 10.8 . Il est conseillé de ne pas faire de maj sur les hackin mais je te conseil surtout d'installer tout ca sous 10.7 dans la mesure ou osx86 maitrise bien cette OS alors que 10.8 même Apple galère !! lol


----------



## Hyatuss (31 Janvier 2013)

Alors malheureusement cela ne marche toujours pas.

Ayant un DD de 1To couplé avec mon SSD je vais donc transférer juste mes applis dessus et réinstaller Lion. Merci d'avoir essayer en tt cas.

Par contre j'ai voulu réutiliser le combo unibeast/multibeast, mais le boot sur ma cle avec Unibeast ne fonctionne pas. Aucune idée de savoir d'ou cela peut bien provenir.

Une soluce ?

Car sans sa impossible de réinstalle lion


----------

